

Show HN: My first webapp, a simple, very simple notepad. - udhb
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/92126558/projects/ntpd/notepad.html

======
mauro_oto
Simple and nice. As a suggestion, when saving to .txt through the save button,
the new lines are ignored. You could look into that and add them to the output
instead of having one long string in the .txt file.

------
Mustafabei
Useful. Congrats.

~~~
udhb
Thanks. Any suggestions?

~~~
e12e
Maybe a button as an alternate for ctrl+/? Doesn't seem to work with a non-US
(Norwegian) keyboard layout? (Iceweasel/Firefixo 23.0 Debian Wheezy - note
also noscript and vimperator -- which can make keyboard navigation tricky).

Doesn't seem to work in chromium (Chromium 29.0.1547.57 Debian 7.1) either,
with Norwegian keyboard layout.

~~~
udhb
I'm working on the #menu, will soon add a redesigned menu that will contain
more buttons with some more features...

------
duiker101
really nice well done!

~~~
udhb
thanks :)

